
IBM: when corporations took care of their employees - Deinos
http://www.marketplace.org/2016/06/08/world/profit-ibm
======
wrong_variable
Not sure if this is a PR piece planted by IBM.

As a "millennials" I feel no sense of loyalty to anything, my Education was
paid with private money ( or private loans ) and you want me to pay taxes ??.
My alma master is treated no differently then Walmart.

My company is just someone I can extract money from, the more I can use them
to expand my personal brand image the better.

No sense to loyalty to my city, since I switch it every few years, no sense of
community belonging if you do not have a permanent address.

Same goes for country.

This is the world we have created, is it better or worse than any alternative
? only history will be able to tell.

~~~
mkohlmyr
personal brand image? oy vey

Other than that I suppose I largely agree with the sentiment.

I stopped voting in the Swedish elections partly because I don't see myself
going back for a while and I don't think I should have much say if I don't
intend to deal with the outcome..

I only maintain ties with my alma mater because they operate sports facilities
and clubs that I enjoy, I certainly have no deep emotional connection to the
institution itself.

As long as we maintain human to human bonds I don't think losing an artificial
sense of community (particularly when used to create a sense of indebtedness
or fear of leaving) from a workplace, institution or lack of mobility is any
great shame.

Although it strikes me that when you essentially say that you cultivate a
personal brand image, it may well be that you are simply replacing one
artificial sense of community with another. My point of view would be that any
"personal brand" that actually correlates with happiness would come naturally
as a side effect of doing things you find fulfilling. Happiness is not a side-
effect of some brand-building effort. But perhaps we have different metrics
for success or indeed different ideas of happiness.

------
justanotherbody
Hard to endorse - the following quote appears twice...

In more recent years, critics contend IBM has moved into the financial
engineering business, generating profits with financial strategies such as
buying back its stock.

